# CFS shaft equivelant



## shewy (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking to reshaft my 58 wedge, currently have CFS reg shafts in the pings and my 52.
What shaft would be the equivelant of this? Can't get hold of a PIng CFS shaft.
I was thinking KBS tour 90?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2012)

shewy said:



			Looking to reshaft my 58 wedge, currently have CFS reg shafts in the pings and my 52.
What shaft would be the equivelant of this? Can't get hold of a PIng CFS shaft.
I was thinking KBS tour 90?
		
Click to expand...


A project x flighted would probably be nearer to the CFS shaft.


^^^^^^^^

Sorry talking p. 

A R300 would be better, I was thinking of the AWT shaft not the newer CFS. CFS is a low launch low spin shaft. Nippon Pro 1050 offer a very similar characteristic.


----------



## shewy (Nov 25, 2012)

cfs is a mid flight shaft is the r300 not a low launcher? was thinking of maybe trying the kbs wrdge


----------



## thecraw (Nov 25, 2012)

Cfs
Steel Soft R    2.2Â°    94g
Steel         Regular    2.1Â°    99g
Steel            Stiff            1.8Â°    109g
Steel X-Stiff  1.6Â°    114g



The CFS is a constant weight shaft 109grams and 1.8 torque.
The Nippon pro 1050GH is a constant weight shaft   109.5 grams and 1.8 torque.


You can argue mid/low all day depending on your perception of what's low and what's mid. In my opinion the Nippon will match it closest. 

tc


----------



## thecraw (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha,

just realised you said regular!

Just send it back to Ping it'll cost you about Â£35 including the shaft, fitting and courier.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

You have a PM.


----------



## rasha (Mar 7, 2016)

what is kbs tour plz give some information


----------

